# 1997 nissan Sentra GXE no crank



## Krackerjack9 (Apr 18, 2010)

ok the last 4 months or so I go to start car and sometimes as soon as I turn the switch it would crank and start right up other times nothing no crank so I keep trying with the key and after 3 or 5 tries it would crank. then it would be like 4 or 5 minutes doing this before it would start, so replaced starter, replaced ignition switch which I though for sure would solve everything but nothing, called one of the online mechanix and he said to jump the clutch relay from pin 3 to 5 still nothing, so I though well let just put a remote switch from the signal on the solenoid to the power on the top of the starter, a little push button on the inside and I thought everything be great noooooooooooooope,,, it will crank but no start... not sure where to go from here
all cables are good.


----------



## Krackerjack9 (Apr 18, 2010)

gave my self a break and went back and sure enough now it will crank every time but no start eeeeeeeeeeeeehg.... I can hear the fuel pump so I'm guessing spark but where to start


----------

